# Non toxic nesting dolls?



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Does anyone have a link to a place selling russian nesting dolls that are certified non-toxic paint? My son turns two in May, and I'd really like to get him a set for his birthday, but I'm having trouble finding a place that can verifiy the paint/lacquer used is non-toxic.

TIA!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I would be curious too because my Mom got a set from IKEA for DD that she loves but as she was mouthing one the other day it occured to me that it might not be a good idea because of the paint







:


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I'll be honest with you - if they're worth buying, they're going to cost a bomb and you're not going to want a two year old playing with them. If they're cheap? You can bet they're not non-toxic. I know that, in Russia, you can buy unpainted ones that you can paint yourself - but I don't know how to get them from here.


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

You can get blanks at a couple places iirc, but the place I have a catalog from is Golden Cockerel. All sizes and several shapes. Also, their painted ones are certified lead-free and non-toxic but are 3+ because of the smallest dolls.

This is the set I've been meaning to get and paint for....let's see, 5 years?







They've got lots, though.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I found these but they are painted with Wizard of Oz characters

Here are some felt ones!

some blank ones


----------



## Watershippy (Feb 18, 2009)

I saw a plain wooden set (for painting yourself) at the craft store the other day. It might be worth a look. Of course, then you'd still have to find non-toxic paint. I think it would be a fairly inexpensive option, though.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent!!! I think the non painted ones are a great idea... even to keep them unpainted for a while. He just LOVES to take apart, put together, put things in... and we can paint them together in a couple years.

I actually think the wizard of oz ones are really nice too... but I haven't even introduced that story to either kiddo yet. Maybe for DD's 5th birthday. I personally love that movie.

Thanks so much ladies.


----------

